# Egg Sharing



## Tammy24 (Jun 10, 2004)

My husband and I are looking at egg sharing we are going to contact Lister in London. We are a married couple have been for 5 years and ttc ourselves for 4 years unable to afford any other cycles we decided to help out another couple and egg share so we can get help withour expenses. I am 24 years old and healthy. I have done 2 cycles of IVF first cycle resulted in pregnancy but misscarried at 3 months. Second cycle no luck. I was diagnosed with PCOS but have only ever once shown signs so doctors could never tell me for sure.


----------



## Sinbad (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi Tammy

Sorry to hear about your m/c. We've also have ICSI & IVF to no avail, plus lots of D-IUIs!! Hubbie & I are now considering egg sharing, basically for much the same reasons as you. Have you been in touch with the Lister? We're taking a break at the mo and then seeing a new clinic in July, hoping to go from there really!

The very best of luck to you Tammy, let's hope some luck comes our way soon!

Sinbad x


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi girls,

I will be egg sharing at the lister in the next month or so and can highly recommend the lister.

Initially i phoned and asked them to send me an info pack then took a few weeks to read it and take it all in. We then booked a consultation appointment where i had a scan, dh had a semen analysis and we found out which blood tests i needed to have.

The lister have recently dropped the charges for the drugs needed which means if you only need ivf you only have to pay the hfea licence which is £103. We may need icsi so this will be an extra £940- still a hell of alot better than £5000. 

We took alot of time to do some research and give egg sharing alot of thought before making our decision and the lister also have trained councellors to explain everything to you.

Tammy - you may find that because you will have all the blood tests and scans performed again you may not have pcos. They will let you know one way or the other and i wish you all the best.

L xx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

p.s sinbad- where are you from?

L xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Tammy I'm egg sharing at Lister at the moment. They're all really nice and friendly and make you feel comfortable there. I can defnitely recomend it.


----------



## Sinbad (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi Tequila, do you mean where am I from as in origin or clinic? I'm Irish (hence my stupidity!!) but married and living in F'bro, Hants. Was using the Chelsea & Westminster, SW London but changing to the Woking Nuffield in July, which is less than half an hour from me. 

Got some stuff thru from the WN just a few days ago re. egg sharing, seems I won't get charged for drugs either which will be fab (guess some other poor sod will have to pay for them  ). We will have to pay for the donor sperm though. Helluva lot cheaper in the long run, why I never thought of this before is beyond me 

Would be interested to hear how you get on with it, by the way where do you live in Hants? 

Sinbad
x


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Sinbad - I meant where do u live!!!!!

I am on the isle of wight but dont put that on my profile as not many people seem to know where the isle of wight is!!!

I agree, somebody must be paying for the drugs somewhere along the line. £400 would be a nice amount of money to kit out a nursery though eh??

Have you been accepted for egg sharing? Or just looking into it at the moment?

L xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I was told that the recipetant pays for your drugs- at my clinic (Midland fertility clinic) the recipetant pays for your drugs, but if you need extra drugs (i.e if you're not reacting as well as hoped to stimms, they may increase your dose) you pay the extra. 

Leanne, how are you getting on, hun?

Best of luck,
Marie xx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi marie my fellow egg sharer!!!!

My clinic told me that the other couple does not pay for any of your treatment. I think it varies from clinic to clinic-all rather confusing if you ask me!

Im getting on ok, but i havent had the cystic fibrosis blood test and you were right it takes a month which is poo as i have to go up to london to have it. wont get up ther til beginning of july so should start beginning of august. Im getting better at being patient 

Have been told that as long as the cystic fibrosis is ok im all set to go-cant wait!!

how are you getting on marie?

L xx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi all

doing egg sharing at birmingham womens this is my 3rd cycle im 25 my hubby 27 done all my tests and theve cum back all ok starting 3rd go sumtime this year have to have my tube clipped first to stop me having ectopic again they cant take this tube away cos its rapped around me side of bowl and tottally blocked at this hospital u only pay£530 for everything with eggbsharing anyway good luck to all of u *********


----------



## carols (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi All,

As an egg recipient I can safely say that 1. regardless of the fact you may be doing egg share for finacial reasons your 'donation' is greatfully recieved and 2. the recipient pays for your drugs as well as everything else such as scans, some tests, ec and et. Basically that poor sod paying is me   and the likes of me.

I know where the I.O.W ........ my sister lives in Bembridge

Good Luck to you all.

Carol


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

At the JR, people who egg share i.e are giving away half of their eggs still pay for their own drugs i.e £600 this is not covered by the recipient.  Which means it is not as big a saving to donate as it is in places like Birmingham, not saying money should be the residing factor, but I can understand if someone can't afford IVF unless they egg share, going to another clinic, because they get their drugs paid for by the recipient.

Having said that I hope people are not put off and do look for cheaper clinics as I know that their waiting list is high.

Just thought I would post it as not all donors get their drugs paid by the recipient, which is fair enough.

I have looked at the BMI Chiltern Hospital in Great Missenden and they cover the drugs cost, so maybe the JR are one of the only hospitals to not do this  

I really think that more shoudl be done to promote donors, but not at extra cost to the recipient x

Good luck everyone

Post modifyied as didn't make much sense ! whats news


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi All,

I too have decided to egg share at the Cromwell, Cardiff/Swansea. I have to pay for the licence fee and for the drugs and for the ICSI tx which comes to about £1K. If thye recipient if from London, the other Cromwell Clinic, I have to go there but the drugs will then be paid for plus an overnight stay if necessary.

Best wishes to you all,

Natalie xx


----------

